# قواعد السلامة العامة ودورها في القضاء على الأخطاء الإدارية...!



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (6 سبتمبر 2009)

قواعد السلامة العامة​ 

ودورها في القضاء على الأخطاء الإدارية​ 

113​ 

*1-**العمل الإضافي** : يجب أن توازن في حياتك بين المصالح والمفاسد ،وتأثير ذلك على حياتك الأسرية ،وأن لا يكون هذا الباب هو مدخل للمشاكل الزوجية والتعاسة الأسرية ، والوعود المفرغة من المصداقية ، فإن لنفسك عليك حقاً ولوالديك ولزوجتك ولأبنائك. *​

*2-**لا تعتقد أنه في حال عدم تواجدك في العمل فإنه سوف يتوقف. إن ذلك غير صحيح فيوجد من يقوم بعملك في إجازاتك وفي غيابك وتأخرك ، فلا تعطي مسؤولياتك أكثر من حجمها الحقيقي ، وأترك للآخرين الفرصة للمساهمة في إنجاز تلك الأعمال.*​ 

*3-**الذهاب للعمل حتى في حالة المرض ، وذلك يشكل خطراً عليه وعلى الآخرين وخاصة في حالة قيادتهم لسياراتهم وذهابهم وإيابهم وأثناء تواجدهم في العمل، فإن لنفسك عليك حقاً .فمن الواجب الذهاب إلى الطبيب وعرض حالتك عليه بدلاً من الذهاب إلى العمل المجازفة بحياتك وحياة الآخرين.*​ 

*4-**ساعد جميع خلايا جسمك بأن تتخلص من المكتسبات السلبية لبيئة العمل من غازات أو إشعاعات أو ضوضاء أو اهتزازات أو إضاءة عالية أو إجهاد السهر أو ضغوطات جسمية أو ذهنية. حتى لا تظهر فيما بعد على شكل مرض مهني أنت في غنى عنه وعن مضاعفاته الخطرة. *​ 

*5-**القطيعة العائلية والاجتماعية: في حالة الانهماك في العمل الإضافي سوف تجد أنك في عزلة من الأهل والأقارب والمعارف والجيران والأصدقاء ، وهذا سوف يؤثر عليك سلباً في حياتك وللقاءاتك. *​ 

*6-**أنت تساهم في عزلت أسرتك عن مجتمعهم وأقاربهم ! وهذا يسبب التفكك الاجتماعي ويساهم في نشر العنوسة والتباعد والتنافر بين الأسر. *​ 

*7- **لماذا لا تستثمر اللحظات السعيدة ؟ وتدخل السرور على نفسك وأهلك وأبنائك وأقربائك وأصدقائك ومعارفك، بحضور مناسباتهم وزوجاتهم وجميع أفراحهم ولقاءاتهم. *​ 

*8- **لماذا تحرم أهلك وأبنائك من حنانك وأبوتك ومزاحك ومداعبتك ؟ فأنت طيلة النهار في الدوام وفي الليل غارقاً في النوم . فلماذا كل هذه القسوة والحرمان؟. *​ 

*9-**المال ليس كل شيء ! فأكثر أغنياء العالم هم من التعساء في حياتهم ،وهذه قصصهم تتداول بين الناس وفي متون الكتب.*​ 
*10- *جــــــــــــدد نشاطك وأفكارك عبر الراحة والاستجمام والبعد عن جو العمل ولو لفترات بسيطة ومنتقاة. ​ 

11- من الواجب أن تقوم بوضع خطه لحياتك اليومية ،وتقوم بتدوينها ومن ثم تطويرها وأخذ رأي أفراد أسرتك في هذه الخطة وساهم في تنفيذها ، وأعطهم الفرصة الكافية ليقوم كل واحد منهم بالدور الذي وكل إلية ،مع تسهيل مهمتهم وتشجيعهم على ذلك. ​ 
……………………..​ 

……………………………………….​ 

……………………………………………………………………………….........................​ 

- وقفه: إن تشريعات وقواعد وأنظمة السلامة عامة معك أينما كنت فأهتم بها تهتم بك وتوفر لك الجو الآمن والسليم والصحي دائماً وأبداً بإذن الله.فإلى تفعيل وتطبيق عملي ومنطقي لجميع مستويات الإدارة العصرية المثالية في جميع مناحي حياتنا التعبدية والعلمية والعملية و الاجتماعية والعائلية والثقافية والبيئية​ 

..............................................​ 



المؤلف​ 

محمد بن علي المطوع​ 

عضو الجمعية العربية للأمن الصناعي سابقاً​ 

حوالي 30عام من الخبرة في جميع تخصصات إدارة السلامة وأبحاثها.​


----------



## salman080 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

قواعد مهمة من الواجب تطبيقها ,,,,,,,,,,,شكرا لك أخي وتقبل مروري


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
قواعد مفيدة
ولكن ضغوط الحياة الاقتصادية واحتياجات الأسرة قد تجبر الرجل على العمل الاضافي وأحيانا بعملين صباحي ومسائي لتامين الاحتياجات الضرورية التي لا غنى عنها مع ارتفاع الأسعار وانخفاض الرواتب في معظم الدول العربية
مشكور


----------



## safetytrg (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل ... جميل ... المقال جدا جميل .. وجميع النقاط مقدور عليها عدى الأخير .. ! اللة المستعان

شكرا جزيلا أبا عبدالسلام


----------



## khaled rady (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا
*


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

قواعد ممتازة
ومفيدة والله انت عزفت على وتر مطرب حنون
شكرا


----------

